# how do I occupational therapy jobs in Dubai



## kattie (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi can anyone help! I am an occupational therapist qualified about 2 years who has a wide variety of clinical experience who is looking for a job in Dubai or anywhere else in the united emirates.

 Can any one point me in the right direction?


----------



## stive (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi

how you been

I'm stive, you long have you been here,

r u looking for job or what, i didnt get u friend


Tell me abt this

have a nice day friend.

Stive


----------



## reasonant (Dec 2, 2009)

Try visiting Department of Health's website first to see if you need undergo any test. I cannot post links but you can google Dubai Department of Health.


----------

